# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  إغواء الشيطان وحبائلة لشيخ الإسلام ابن القيم ::كلام قل أن تجد نظيره::

## مسلم طالب العفو

*إغواء الشيطان وحبائله:: للعلامة شيخ الإسلام ابن القيم ::
قال فى كتاب بدائع الفوائد
ولا يمكن حصر أجناس شره فضلا عن آحادها إذ كل شر في العالم فهو السبب فيه   ويكن ينحصر شره في ستة أجناس لا يزال بابن آدم حتى ينال منه واحدا منها أو   أكثر
الشر الأول شر الكفر والشرك ومعاداة الله ورسوله  فإذا ظفر بذلك من ابن آدم  برد أنينه واستراح من تعبه معه وهو أول ما يريد  من العبد فلا يزال به حتى  يناله منه فإذا نال ذلك صيره من جنده وعسكره  وإستنابه على أمثاله وأشكاله  فصار من دعاة إبليس ونوابه
فإذا يئس منه من ذلك وكان ممن سبق له الإسلام  في بطن أمه نقله إلى المرتبة الثانية  من الشر وهي البدعة وهي أحب إليه من  الفسوق والمعاصي لأن ضررها في نفس  الدين وهو ضرر متعد وهي ذنب لا يتاب منه  وهي مخالفة لدعوة الرسل ودعا إلى  خلاف ما جاءوا به وهي باب الكفر والشرك  فإذا نال منه البدعة وجعله من  أهلها بقي أيضا نائبه وداعيا من دعائه
فإن  أعجزه من هذه المرتبة وكان العبد ممن سبقت له من الله موهبة السنة ومعاداة  أهل البدع والضلال نقله إلى المرتبة الثالثة  من الشر وهي الكبائر على  اختلاف أنواعها فهو أشد حرصا على أن يوقعه فيها  ولا سيما إن كان عالما  متبوعا فهو حريص على ذلك لينفر الناس عنه ثم يشيع  من ذنوبه ومعاصيه في  الناس ويستنيب منهم من يشيعها ويذيعها تدينا وتقربا  بزعمه إلى الله تعالى  وهو نائب إبليس ولا يشعر فإن الذين يحبون أن تشيع  الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا  لهم عذاب أليم هذا إذا أحبوا إشاعتها وإذاعتها  فكيف إذا تولوا هم إشاعتها  وإذاعتها لا نصيحة منهم ولكن طاعة لإبليس  ونيابة عنه كل ذلك لينفر الناس  عنه وعن الإنتفاع به وذنوب هذا ولو بلغت  عنان السماء أهون عند الله من ذنوب  هؤلاء فإنها ظلم منه لنفسه إذا استغفر  الله وتاب إليه قبل الله توبته وبدل  سيئاته حسنات وأما ذنوب أولئك فظلم  للمؤمنين وتتبع لعورتهم وقصد لفضيحتهم  والله سبحانه بالمرصاد لا تخفى عليه  كمائن الصدور ودسائس النفو س فإن عجز الشيطان عن هذه المرتبة نقله إلى المرتبة الرابعة وهي الصغائر التي  إذا اجتمعت فربما أهلكت صاحبها كما قال النبي إياكم ومحقرات الذنوب فإن  مثل ذلك مثل قوم نزلوا بفلاة من الأرض // صحيح // وذكر حديثا معناه أن كل  واحد منهم جاء بعود حطب حتى أوقدوا نارا عظيمة فطبخوا واشتووا ولا يزال  يسهل عليه أمر الصغائر حتى يستهين بها فيكون صاحب الكبيرة الخائف منها أحسن  حالا منه
فإن أعجزه العبد من هذه المرتبة نقله إلى المرتبة الخامسة وهي  إشغاله بالمباحات التي لا ثواب فيها ولا عقاب بل عاقبتها فوت الثواب الذي  ضاع عليه باشتغاله بها
فإن أعجزه العبد من هذه المرتبة وكان حافظا لوقته شحيحا به يعلم مقدار أنفاسه
وانقطاعها  وما يقابلها من النعيم والعذاب نقله إلى المرتبة السادسة وهو  أن يشغله  بالعمل المفضول عما هو أفضل منه ليزيح عنه الفضيلة ويفوته ثواب  العمل  الفاضل فيأمره بفعل الخير المفضول ويحضه عليه ويحسنه له إذا تضمن  ترك ما هو  أفضل وأعلى منه وقل من يتنبه لهذا من الناس فإنه إذا رأى فيه  داعيا قويا  ومحركا إلى نوع من الطاعة لا يشك أنه طاعة وقربة فإنه لا يكاد  يقول إن هذا  الداعي من الشيطان فإن الشيطان لا يأمر بخير ويرى أن هذا خير  فيقول هذا  الداعي من الله وهو معذور ولم يصل علمه إلى أن الشيطان يأمر  بسبعين بابا من  أبواب الخير إما ليتوصل بها إلى باب واحد من الشر وإما  ليفوت بها خيرا  أعظم من تلك السبعين بابا وأجل وأفضل
وهذا لا يتوصل إلى معرفته إلا بنور  من الله يقذفه في قلب العبد يكون سببه  تجريد متابعة الرسول وشدة عنايته  بمراتب الأعمال عند الله وأحبها إليه  وأرضاها له وأنفعها للعبد وأعمها  نصيحة لله تعالى ولرسوله ولكتابه ولعباده  المؤمنين خاصتهم وعامتهم ولا يعرف  هذا إلا من كان من ورثة الرسول ونوابه  في الأمة وخلفائه في الأرض وأكثر  الخلق محجوبون عن ذلك فلا يخطر بقلوبهم  والله تعالى يمن بفضله على من يشاء  من عباده
فإن أعجزه العبد من هذه المراتب الست وأعيا عليه سلط عليه حزبه من الإنس   والجن بأنواع الأذى والتكفير والتضليل والتبديع والتحذير منه وقصد إخماله   وإطفائه ليشوش عليه قلبه ويشغل بحربه فكره وليمنع الناس من الإنتفاع به   فيبقى سعيه في تسليط المبطلين من شياطين الإنس والجن عليه ولا يفتر ولا يني   فحينئذ يلبس المؤمن لأمة الحرب ولا يضعها عنه إلى الموت ومتى وضعها أسر  أو  أصيب فلا يزال في جهاد حتى يلقى الله
فتأمل هذا الفصل وتدبر موقعه  وعظيم منفعته واجعله ميزانك تزن به الناس  وتزن به الأعمال فإنه يطلعك على  حقائق الوجود ومراتب الخلق والله المستعان  وعليه التكلان ولو لم يكن في هذا  التعليق إلا هذا الفصل لكان نافعا لمن  تدبره ووعاه 
يُتبع...
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*تلاعب الشيطان بالمسلم ومكائده وتلبيس فتن الشبهات عليه لتضليله  لشيخ الإسلام ا بن تيمية وابن القيم
**
كيف تلاعب الشيطان بالأمة حتى فرقها شيعاً وتلاعب بنا نحن أبناء الصحوة الإسلامية؟
* 
*قال الله تعالى إخبارا عن عدوه إبليس : فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم ثم لآتينهم من بين  أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين [  الأعراف: 17 ]
*
*قال  العلامة شيخ الإسلام  ابن القيم  رحمه الله  بتصرف ....
 فى كتابه المتحف  إغاثة اللهفان من مكائد الشيطان 


ومن  مكايده       أنه يسحر العقل دائما حتى يكيده، ولا يسلم من سحره إلا من شاء  الله،       فيزين له الفعل الذى يضره حتى يخيل إليه أنه من أنفع الأشياء، وينفر    من     الفعل الذى هو أنفع الأشياء له، حتى يخيل له أنه يضره، فلا إله  إلا    الله.    كم فتن بهذا السحر من إنسان، وكم حال به بين القلب وبين  الإسلام     والإيمان  والإحسان؟  وكم جلا الباطل وأبرزه فى صورة مستحسنة، وشنع الحق وأخرجه فى صورة  مستهجنة؟       فهو الذى سحر العقول حتى ألقى أربابها فى الأهواء المختلفة  والآراء       المتشعبة، وسلك بهم فى سبل الضلال كل مسلك وألقاهم من المهالك فى   مهلك   بعد    مهلك،

  فالأقوال الباطلة مصدرها وعد الشيطان وتمنيه،       فإن الشيطان يمنى أصحابها  الظفر بالحق وإدراكه، ويعدهم الوصول إليه من     غير   طريقه، فكل مبطل فله نصيب  من قوله: {يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلا  غُرُوراً} [النساء: 120].
إخراج العبد إما لإفراط أو لتفريط..
ومن كيده العجيب: أنه قيم النفس، (أى إستشمها) حتى يعلم أى القوتين تغلب عليها: قوة الإقدام والشجاعة، أم قوة الانكفاف والإحجام والمهانة؟.

فإن  رأى الغالب على النفس المهانة والإحجام      أخذ فى تثبيطه وإضعاف همته وإرادته  عن المأمور به، وثقله عليه، فهون     عليه  تركه، حتى يتركه جملة، أو يقصر فيه  ويتهاون به. 
وإن رأى  الغالب عليه قوة الإقدام وعلو الهمة أخذ يقلل عنده المأمور به، ويوهمه أنه  لا يكفيه، وأنه يحتاج معه إلى  مبالغة وزيادة فيقصر بالأول ويتجاوز بالثانى،  كما قال بعض السلف: "ما أمر الله سبحانه بأمر إلا وللشيطان فيه نزغتان: إما إلى تفريط وتقصير، وإما إلى مجاوزة وغلوّ. ولا يبالى بأيهما ظفر".
وقد اقتطع  أكثر الناس إلا أقل القليل فى    هذين الواديين: وادى التقصير، ووادى  المجاوزة والتعدى. والقليل منهم جدا    الثابت على الصراط الذى كان عليه رسول  الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم    وأصحابه. 
فقوم قصر بهم عن الإتيان بواجبات الطهارة، وقوم تجاوز بهم إلى مجاوزة الحد
وكذلك قصر بقوم فى حق الأنبياء وورثتهم حتى قتلوهم، وتجاوز بآخرين حتى عبدوهم. 

وقصر بقوم  فى خلطة الناس حتى اعتزلوهم فى       الطاعات، كالجمعة والجماعات والجهاد وتعلم  العلم، وتجاوز بقوم حتى    خالطوهم    فى الظلم والمعاصى والآثام. 

وكذلك قصر بقوم حتى منعهم من الاشتغال بالعلم الذى ينفعهم، وتجاوز بآخرين حتى جعلوا العلم وحده هو غايتهم دون العمل به. 

وقوم        قصر بهم عن إخراج الواجب من المال، وقوم تجاوز بهم حتى أخرجوا جميع   ما    فى   أيديهم وقعدوا كَلا على الناس، مستشرفين إلى ما بأيديهم. 

وقوم قصر  بهم عن       تناول ما يحتاجون إليه من الطعام والشراب واللباس حتى أضروا  بأبدانهم       وقلوبهم، وقوم تجاوز بهم حتى أخذوا فوق الحاجة فأضروا بقلوبهم  وأبدانهم. 

وقصر        بآخرين حتى زين لهم ترك سنة رسول الله صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم من       النكاح  فرغبوا عنه بالكلية، وتجاوز بآخرين حتى ارتكبوا ما وصلوا إليه   من     الحرام.

وقصر        بقوم حتى أهملوا أعمال القلوب ولم يلتفتوا إليها وعدوها فضلا، أو     فضولا،    وتجاوز بآخرين حتى قصروا نظرهم وعملهم عليها، ولم يلتفتوا إلى     كثير من    أعمال الجوارح، 
وهذا باب واسع جداً لو تتبعناه لبلغ مبلغا كثيراً، وإنما أشرنا إليه أدنى إشارة.

....طفق  قلمه السيال  رحمه الله  ينضح بفصول من تلاعب الشيطان ببنى آدم ...فليراجع فإنه هام جداً

... قال...

(إن     الشيطان ملحاح    بطيء اليأس، وهو يترصد للمؤمن ويقعد له في طريق سيره    إلى  الله ثم ينصب له    فخاخاً وأشراكا، لا يتدلى إلى الأدنى إلا إذا  عجز   عن  الأعلى، فيبدأ له    بنصب فخ الشرك والكفر فإن نجا منه، نصب له  شَرك   البدعة،  فإن جاوزه أعد له    شَبكة الكبائر، فإن تخطاه أعد له شَرك    الصغائر، فإن نجا  شغله بالمباح،   فإن  عجز ترصد وكمن له في عقبة  العبادات   المفضولة، فشغله بها  وحسنها  بعينه   وزينها له و أراه ما فيها  من الفضل   والربح ليشغله بها عما هو  أفضل  منها   وأعظم كسباً وربحا،  لأنه لمّا  عجز  عن تخسيره أصل الثواب طمع في   تخسيره   كماله وفضله  ودرجاته العالية،   فشغله بالمرضي عن الأرضى له، فيشغله   بطلب   علم  الكفاية عن فرض العين  من  الجهاد، ويزين له جهاد الدعوة وقد  انفتح  باب    جهاد السيف على  مصراعيه).


 ومن كيده للإنسان
: أنه يورده الموارد التى يخيل إليه أن فيها منفعته، ثم يُصْدِرهُ المصادر التى فيها عطبه، ويتخلى عنه ويسلمه ويقف يشمت به، 

بإختصار شديد من كتاب  إغاثة اللهفان التى لا غنى لمسلم عنه 

*

* قال شيخ الإسلام مجموع الفتاوى مجلد 14 
**بتصرف....*
 
*فالعبد كما أنه فقير      إلى اللّه  دائماً ـ فى إعانته وإجابة دعوته وإعطاء سؤاله وقضاء حوائجه ـ      فهو فقير  إليه فى أن يعلم ما يصلحه وما هو الذي يقصده  ويريده،.....إلى  أن    قال ...ولكن هذا المجمل لا يغنيه إن  لم يحصل له هدى مفصل فى كل ما يأتيه ويذره من الجزئيات التى يحار فيها أكثر  عقول الخلق، ويغلب الهوى والشهوات أكثر عقولهم لغلبة الشهوات والشبهات  عليهم .*
*والإنسان خلق ظلوما جهولا، فالأصل  فيه عدم العلم وميله إلى ما يهواه من الشر،   فيحتاج دائماً إلى علم مفصل  يزول به جهله، وعدل فى محبته وبغضه ورضاه   وغضبه وفعله وتركه وإعطائه ومنعه  وأكله وشربه ونومه ويقظته، فكل ما يقوله   ويعمله يحتاج فيه إلى علم ينافى  جهله، وعدل ينافى ظلمه، فإن لم يمن الله   عليه بالعلم المفصل والعدل المفصل  وإلا كان فيه من الجهل والظلم ما يخرج   به عن الصراط المستقيم،*
*
فحاجة العبد إلى سؤال هذه الهداية  ضرورية فى      سعادته ونجاته وفلاحه، بخلاف حاجته إلى الرزق والنصر، فإن الله   يرزقه،     فإذا انقطع رزقه مات، والموت لابد منه، فإذا كان من أهل الهدى  به  كان     سعيداً قبل الموت وبعده، وكان الموت موصلا إلى السعادة  الأبدية، وكذلك      النصر إذا قدر أنه غلب حتى قتل فإنه يموت شهيداً، وكان  القتل من تمام      النعمة، فتبين أن الحاجة إلى الهدى أعظم من الحاجة إلى  النصر والرزق، بل  لا     نسبة بينهما؛ لأنه إذا هدي كان من المتقين { وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ  يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَحْتَسِبُ }      [  الطلاق : 2، 3 ] ، وكان ممن ينصر الله ورسوله، ومن نصر الله نصره     الله،   وكان من جند الله، وهم الغالبون؛ ولهذا كان هذا الدعاء هو  المفروض    .(أى:: اهدنا الصراط المستقيم)*
*ومن موانع قبول العبد الهدى وتمكن الشيطان من إضلاله*
*قال..*
*...وسبب عدم هذا العلم والقول عدم أسبابه ،من النظر التام ، والإستماع التام لآيات الحق وإعلامه. 

*
*وسبب عدم النظر والإستماع : إما عدم المقتضى فيكون عدماً محضاً ، وإما وجود مانع من الكبر أو الحسد فى النفس (والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور)....*
*رحمهما الله ...
**يُتبع* *ببحث هام عن فقه الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر
**
*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

من فقه الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر
متى يسقط ؟؟
أولاً ::إذا لم يكن هناك فائدة من الأمر والنهى

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية فى مجموع الفتاوى مجلد* 14 [ ص: 479 ] *قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله فصل* *قوله تعالى {* *علوا كبيرا* *  } {* *عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم* *  }* *لا يقتضي ترك الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر لا نهيا ولا إذنا كما في الحديث المشهور في السنن عن* *أبي بكر الصديق*  *رضي الله عنه أنه خطب على منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " أيها الناس إنكم تقرءون هذه ال**آية وتضعونها في غير موضعها وإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : {* *إن الناس إذا رأوا المنكر فلم يغيروه أوشك أن يعمهم الله بعقاب منه* *  }* 

* .* *وكذلك في حديث*  *أبي ثعلبة الخشني*  *مرفوعا في تأويلها {* *إذا رأيت شحا مطاعا وهوى متبعا وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه فعليك بخويصة نفسك* *  }* *وهذا يفسره حديث* *أبي سعيد*  *في* *مسلم*  *  : {* *من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان* *  }* *فإذا قوي أهل الفجور حتى لا يبقى لهم إصغاء إلى*  [ ص: 480 ] *البر ; بل يؤذون الناهي لغلبة الشح والهوى والعجب سقط التغيير باللسان في هذه الحال وبقي بالقلب و " الش**ح " هو شدة الحرص التي توجب البخل والظلم وهو منع الخير وكراهته و " الهوى المتبع " في إرادة الشر ومح**بته و " الإعجاب بالرأي " في العقل والعلم فذكر فساد القوى الثلاث التي هي العلم والحب والبغض . كما في ا**لحديث الآخر : {* *ثلاث مهلكات شح مطاع وهوى متبع وإعجاب المرء بنفسه وبإزائها الثلاث المنجيات : خشية الله في السر و**العلانية والقصد في الفقر والغنى وكلمة الحق في الغضب والرضا* *  }* *وهي التي سألها في الحديث الآخر : {* *اللهم إني أسألك خشيتك في السر والعلانية وأسألك كلمة الحق في الغضب والرضا وأسألك القصد في الفقر و**الغنى* *  }* 

يتبع......

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

قال
*.* *فخشية الله بإزاء اتباع الهوى فإن الخشية تمنع ذلك كما قال : {* *وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى* *  }* *والقصد في الفقر والغنى بإزاء الشح المطاع وكلمة الحق في الغضب والرضا بإزاء إعجاب المرء بنفسه وما ذ**كره الصديق ظاهر ; فإن الله قال : {* *عليكم أنفسكم* *  }* *أي الزموها وأقبلوا عليها ومن مصالح النفس فعل ما أمرت به من الأمر والنهي . وقال : {* *لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم* *  }* *وإنما يتم الاهتداء إذا أطيع الله وأدي الواجب من الأمر والنهي وغيرهما ; ولكن في الآية فوائد عظيمة** .* 

[ ص: 481 ] *  "* *أحدها " ألا يخاف المؤمن من الكفار والمنافقين فإنهم لن يضروه إذا كان مهتديا . " الثاني " ألا يحزن علي**هم ولا يجزع عليهم فإن معاصيهم لا تضره إذا اهتدى والحزن على ما لا يضر عبث وهذان المعنيان مذكوران** في قوله : {* *واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون* *  }* 

* . "* *الثالث " ألا يركن إليهم ولا يمد عينه إلى ما أوتوه من السلطان والمال والشهوات كقوله : {**لا تمدن عـينيـــك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم ولا تحزن عليهم* *}* *فنهاه عن الحزن عليهم والرغبة فيما عندهم في آية ونهاه عن الحزن عليهم والرهبة منهم في آية فإن الإ**نسان قد يتألم عليهم ومنهم إما راغبا وإما راهبا . " الرابع " ألا يعتدي على أهل المعاصي بزيادة على ال**مشروع في بغضهم أو ذمهم أو نهيهم أو هجرهم أو عقوبتهم ; بل يقال لمن اعتدى عليهم عليك نفسك لا يضرك** من ضل إذا اهتديت كما قال : {* *ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم* *  }* *الآية .* 

يتبع....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*وقال : {* *وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين* *  }* *وقال : {* *فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين* *  }* *فإن كثيرا من الآمرين الناهين قد يعتدي* [ ص: 482 ] *حدود الله إما بجهل وإما بظلم وهذا باب يجب التثبت فيه وسواء في ذلك الإنكار على الكفار والمنافقين* *والفاسقين والعاصين .* 

* "* *الخامس " أن يقوم بالأمر والنهي على الوجه المشروع من العلم والرفق والصبر وحسن القصد وسلوك السبيل ا**لقصد فإن ذلك داخل في قوله : {* *عليكم أنفسكم* *  }* *وفي قوله : {* *إذا اهتديتم* *  } .* *فهذه خمسة أوجه تستفاد من الآية لمن هو مأمور بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وفيها المعنى الآخر** . وهو إقبال المرء على مصلحة نفسه علما وعملا وإعراضه عما لا يعنيه كما قال صاحب الشريعة : {* *من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه* *  }* *ولا سيما كثرة الفضول فيما ليس بالمرء إليه حاجة من أمر دين غيره ودنياه لا سيما إن كان التكلم لحسد** أو رئاسة .* 

* وكذلك العمل فصاحبه إما معتد ظالم وإما سفيه عابث وما أكثر ما يصور الشيطان ذلك بصورة الأمر بالمع**روف والنهي عن المنكر والجهاد في سبيل الله (قلت  كم يقتل السائحين الذين دخلوا بلاد الإسلام بعقد أمان بحجة الجهاد وعند  الأئمة الأربعة يحرم قتلهم ناهيك عن ما يترتب عليه من أذية المسلمين وقتلهم  فى الخارج )قال شيخ الإسلام ويكون من باب الظلم والعدوان . فتأمل الآية في هذه الأمور* *من أنفع الأشياء للمرء وأنت إذا تأملت ما يقع من الاختلاف بين هذه الأمة علمائها وعبادها وأمرائه**ا* [ ص: 483 ] *ورؤسائها وجدت أكثره من هذا الضرب الذي هو البغي بتأويل أو بغير تأويل كما بغت* *الجهمية*  *على المستنة في محنة الصفات والقرآن ; محنة* *أحمد*  *وغيره وكما بغت* *الرافضة*  *على المستنة مرات متعددة وكما بغت* *الناصبة*  *على* *علي*  *وأهل بيته*  *وكما قد تبغي* *المشبهة*  *على* *المنزهة*  *وكما قد يبغي بعض المستنة إما على بعضهم وإما على نوع من* *المبتدعة*  *بزيادة على ما أمر الله به وهو الإسراف المذكور في قولهم : {* *ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا* *  }* 

* .* *وبإزاء هذا العدوان تقصير آخرين فيما أمروا به من الحق أو فيما أمروا به من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن ال**منكر في هذه الأمور كلها فما أحسن ما قال بعض* *السلف*  *  :* *ما أمر الله بأمر إلا اعترض الشيطان فيه بأمرين - لا يبالي بأيهما ظفر - غلو أو تقصير . فالمعين على الإ**ثم والعدوان بإزائه تارك الإعانة على البر والتقوى وفاعل المأمور به وزيادة منهي عنها بإزائه تارك** المنهي عنه وبعض المأمور به والله يهدينا الصراط المستقيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . 
ثانياً يسقط إذا ترتب على الإنكار منكر أعظم أو فوت مصلحة أكبر أو ترتب عليه مفسدة أكبر
*
*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله 

ليس الفقيه من يعلم الخير من الشر ولكن الفقيه من يعلم خير الخيرين وشر الشرين

كلمات تكتب بالألماس...... ما أحوجنا إليها
وكم أضر بديننا وصحوتنا الإسلامية الجهل بفقه المصالح والموازنات
**سافر    موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم   وقطع القفار ليصل للخضر عليه السلام  حتى   يتعلم  ثلاث مسائل لها تعلق   بالأساس بقاعدة مراعاة المصالح والمفاسد


 عقد النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم صلح الحديبية وسماه الله فتحاً فى كتابه 

 (إنا فتحا لك فتحاً مبيناً ) 

وكان كله علمٌ وفقهٌ فى باب مراعاة المصالح والمفاسد
حتى لم يفطن لهذا عمر رضى الله عنه فقال علاما نعطى الدنية فى ديننا
فقال بعد ما نزلت الأية ... أوفتح هو؟؟؟ 

قال فعملت لذلك أعمالاً...

والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون
* 
*قال شيخ الإسلام    ابن تيمية  رحمه الله: (القاعدة    العامة فيما إذا تعارضت المصالح  والمفاسد  والحسنات  والسيئات أو   تزاحمت,  فإنه يجب ترجيح الراجح منها...  فإن الأمر  والنهي وإن  كان   متضمنا لتحصيل  مصلحة ودفع مفسدة فينظر في  المعارض له, فإن  كان الذي    يفوت من المصالح أو  يحصل من المفاسد أكثر لم  يكن مأموراً به بل  يكون    محرماً إذا كانت مفسدته  أكثر من مصلحته)* 
*قال  الإمام العلامة  شيخ الإسلام   ابن  القيم رحمه الله: (والشريعة   مبناها  وأساسها يقوم على  الحكم ومصالح  العباد  في المعاش والمعاد, وهي   عدل كلها,  ورحمة كلها,  ومصالح كلها, وحكمة  كلها  فكل مسألة خرجت عن   العدل إلى  الجور, وعن الرحمة  إلى ضدها, وعن المصلحة  إلى  المفسدة, وعن   الحكمة إلى  البعث, فليست من  الشريعة وإن دخلت فيها   بالتأويل)** إعلام الموقعين: (3/3).
**وهذه     قاعدة من  أعظم القواعد العاصمة  بإذن الله لمسيرة الدعوة والداعية من     المزالق،  والمخاطر، والانحراف غلوًا  أو تقصيرًا، وفي الوقت نفسه من  أعظم    القواعد  لاستمرار الدعوة وسلامتها.
**ضابط تحديد المصلحة والمفسدة:
ينبغي  التنبه إلى  أن المراد بالمصالح     والمفاسد ما كانت كذلك في حكم الشرع لا  ماكان ملائماً  ومنافراً  للطبع,   ولا  يكون تقريرها وفق أهواء النفوس في جلب  مصالحها  العادية  ودرء  مفاسدها   العادية* * الموافقات: (2/37-40).
**من الذي يحدد المصلحة والمفسدة؟
ثم النظر في تقدير المصالح والمفاسد وتقريرها والترجيح بينها يحتاج إلى:
1-   تقوى لله  صادقة. 2- وتبصرة علمية   نافذة. 3- معرفة بالواقع واسعة, ليتمكن  الداعية  من تحقيق مقصود الشريعة( أى ليس الأمر بالهوى والتشهى )   التي (جاءت   بتحصيل المصالح وتكميلها,  وتعطيل  المفاسد وتقليلها وأنها  ترجح  خير   الخيرين وشر الشرين, وتحصل أعظم   المصلحتين بتفويت أدناهما,  وتدفع أعظم    المفسدتين باحتمال أدناهما)* * مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: (20/48).
**قال  شيخ  الإسلام ابن تيمية: (وإذا    اجتمع محرمان لا يمكن ترك أعظمها إلا   بفعل  أدناهما, لم يكن فعل  الأدنى  في  هذه الحال محرماً في الحقيقة ... حتى   وإن  سمى هذا الفعل  محرم...  ويقال في  مثل هذا... فعَل محرَّم للمصلحة   الراجحة  أو للضرورة  أو لدفع  ما هو حرام)* *مجموع الفتاوى (20/57).
قال
**وإلا     فمن لم يوازن  ما في الفعل والترك  من المصلحة الشرعية, والمفسدة    الشرعية,  فقد يدع  واجبات, ويفعل محرمات,  ويرى ذلك من الورع, كمن يدع    الجهاد مع  الأمراء  الظلمة ويرى ذلك ورعاً,  ويدع الجمعة والجماعة خلف    الأئمة الذين  فيهم بدعة  أو فجور, ويرى ذلك من  الورع
** مجموع الفتاوى (10/512), (30/193).
*
*قال الإمام   ابن القيم  رحمه الله: (لما   فتح  الله مكة وصارت دار إسلام, عزم على  تغيير  البيت,  ورده على قواعد   إبراهيم,  ومنعه من ذلك –مع قدرته عليه-  خشية وقوع  ماهو  أعظم منه مع  عدم  احتمال قريش  لذلك لقرب عهدهم بالإسلام,  وكونهم حديثي  عهد  بكفر)** إعلام الموقعين (3/6-7).
النقول الأخيرة مقتبسة من بحث ماتع للشيخ فالح بن محمد الصغير 
ولتمام الفائدة ومعرفة ضوابط المصالح والمفاسد حتى لا يكون هناك مدخل للشيطان 
هنا بقة البحث النافع
**حاجة الداعية و طالب العلم والمجاهد والفقيه لفقه المصالح والمفاس**د
http://www.dd-sunnah.net/forum/showthread.php?t=171262*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

يتبع......

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*تلاعب الشيطان بالمسلم فى اختيار العبادة وإثار بعضها على بعض
قال العلامة ابن القيم فى مدارج السالكين*
*ثم أهل مقام " * *إياك نعبد * *   "* *لهم في أفضل العبادة وأنفعها وأحقها بالإيثار والتخصيص أربع طرق ، فهم في ذلك أربعة أصناف : * 

* الصنف الأول : عندهم * *أنفع العبادات وأفضلها أشقها على النفوس وأصعبها * *   . * 

* قالوا : لأنه أبعد الأشياء عن هواها ، وهو حقيقة التعبد . * 

* قالوا : والأجر على قدر المشقة ، ورووا حديثا لا أصل له " * *أفضل الأعمال أحمزها * *   "* *أي أصعبها وأشقها . * 

[ ص: 107 ] *وهؤلاء : هم أهل المجاهدات والجور على النفوس . * 

* قالوا : وإنما تستقيم النفوس بذلك ، إذ طبعها الكسل والمهانة ، والإخلاد إلى الأرض ، فلا تستقيم إلا برك**وب الأهوال وتحمل المشاق . * 

* الصنف الثاني ، قالوا : أفضل العبادات التجرد ، والزهد في الدنيا ، والتقلل منها غاية الإمكان ، واطراح ال**اهتمام بها ، وعدم الاكتراث بكل ما هو منها . * 

* ثم هؤلاء قسمان : * 

* فعوامهم ظنوا أن هذا غاية ، فشمروا إليه وعملوا عليه ، ودعوا الناس إليه ، وقالوا : هو أفضل من درجة ال**علم والعبادة ، فرأوا الزهد في الدنيا غاية كل عبادة ورأسها . * 

* وخواصهم رأوا هذا مقصودا لغيره ، وأن المقصود به عكوف القلب على الله ، وجمع الهمة عليه ، وتفريغ الق**لب لمحبته ، والإنابة إليه ، والتوكل عليه ، والاشتغال بمرضاته ، فرأوا أن أفضل العبادات في الجمعي**ة على الله ، ودوام ذكره بالقلب واللسان ، والاشتغال بمراقبته ، دون كل ما فيه تفريق للقلب وتشتيت له** . * 

* ثم هؤلاء قسمان ، فالعارفون المتبعون منهم إذا جاء الأمر والنهي بادروا إليه ولو فرقهم وأذهب جمع**يتهم ، والمنحرفون منهم يقولون : المقصود من العبادة جمعية القلب على الله ، فإذا جاء ما يفرقه عن الل**ه لم يلتفت إليه ، وربما يقول قائلهم : * 


*يطالب بالأوراد من كان غافلا * *فكيف بقلب كل أوقاته ورد * *   .* *ثم هؤلاء أيضا قسمان ، منهم من يترك الواجبات والفرائض لجمعيته ، ومنهم من يقوم بها ويترك السنن و**النوافل ، وتعلم العلم النافع لجمعيته . * 

* وسأل بعض هؤلاء شيخا عارفا ، فقال : إذا أذن المؤذن وأنا في جمعيتي على الله ، فإن قمت وخرجت نفقت ، و**إن بقيت على حالي بقيت على جمعيتي ، فما الأفضل في حقي ؟ * 

* فقال : إذا أذن المؤذن وأنت تحت العرش فقم ، وأجب داعي الله ، ثم عد إلى موضعك ، وهذا لأن الجمعية ع**لى الله حظ الروح والقلب ، وإجابة الداعي حق الرب ، ومن آثر حظ روحه على حق ربه فليس من أهل " * *إياك نعبد * *   " . * 

* الصنف الثالث : رأوا أن أنفع العبادات وأفضلها : ما كان فيه نفع متعد ، فرأوه    *  [ ص: 108 ] *أفضل من ذي النفع القاصر ، فرأوا خدمة الفقراء ، والاشتغال بمصالح الناس وقضاء حوائجهم ، ومساعدتهم با**لمال والجاه والنفع أفضل ، فتصدوا له وعملوا عليه واحتجوا بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم * *الخلق كلهم عيال الله ، وأحبهم إليه أنفعهم لعياله * *رواه * *أبو يعلى*  *   . * 

* واحتجوا بأن عمل العابد قاصر على نفسه ، وعمل النفاع متعد إلى الغير ، وأين أحدهما من الآخر ؟ . * 

* قالوا : ولهذا كان * *فضل العالم على العابد * *كفضل القمر على سائر الكواكب . * 

* قالوا : وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم *  *لعلي بن أبي طالب*  *رضي الله عنه * *لأن يهدي الله بك رجلا واحدا خير لك من حمر النعم * *وهذا التفضيل إنما هو للنفع المتعدي ، واحتجوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم * *من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من اتبعه ، من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء * *واحتجوا بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم * *إن الله وملائكته يصلون على معلمي    *  [ ص: 109 ] *الناس الخير * *وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم * *إن العالم ليستغفر له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض ، حتى الحيتان في البحر ، والنملة في جحرها * *   . * 

* واحتجوا بأن صاحب العبادة إذا مات انقطع عمله ، وصاحب النفع لا ينقطع عمله ، ما دام نفعه الذي نسب إلي**ه . * 

* واحتجوا بأن الأنبياء إنما بعثوا بالإحسان إلى الخلق وهدايتهم ، ونفعهم في معاشهم ومعادهم ، لم يبع**ثوا بالخلوات والانقطاع عن الناس والترهب ، ولهذا أنكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أولئك النفر ا**لذين هموا بالانقطاع للتعبد ، وترك مخالطة الناس ، ورأى هؤلاء التفرق في أمر الله ، ونفع عباده ، والإ**حسان إليهم ، أفضل من الجمعية عليه بدون ذلك . * 

* الصنف الرابع ، قالوا : إن أفضل العبادة العمل على مرضاة الرب في كل وقت بما هو مقتضى ذلك الوقت ووظيف**ته ، فأفضل العبادات في وقت الجهاد : الجهاد ، وإن آل إلى ترك الأوراد ، من صلاة الليل وصيام النهار ، بل و**من ترك إتمام صلاة الفرض ، كما في حالة الأمن . * 

* والأفضل في وقت حضور الضيف مثلا القيام بحقه ، والاشتغال به عن الورد المستحب ، وكذلك في أداء حق الز**وجة والأهل . * 

[ ص: 110 ] *والأفضل في أوقات السحر الاشتغال بالصلاة والقرآن ، والدعاء والذكر والاستغفار . * 

* والأفضل في وقت استرشاد الطالب ، وتعليم الجاهل الإقبال على تعليمه والاشتغال به . * 

* والأفضل في أوقات الأذان ترك ما هو فيه من ورده ، والاشتغال بإجابة المؤذن . * 

* والأفضل في أوقات الصلوات الخمس الجد والنصح في إيقاعها على أكمل الوجوه ، والمبادرة إليها في أول ال**وقت ، والخروج إلى الجامع ، وإن بعد كان أفضل . * 

* والأفضل في أوقات ضرورة المحتاج إلى المساعدة بالجاه ، أو البدن ، أو المال الاشتغال بمساعدته ، وإغاثة** لهفته ، وإيثار ذلك على أورادك وخلوتك . * 

* والأفضل في وقت قراءة القرآن جمعية القلب والهمة على تدبره وتفهمه ، حتى كأن الله تعالى يخاطبك** به ، فتجمع قلبك على فهمه وتدبره ، والعزم على تنفيذ أوامره أعظم من جمعية قلب من جاءه كتاب من الس**لطان على ذلك . * 

* والأفضل في وقت الوقوف * *بعرفة *  *الاجتهاد في التضرع والدعاء والذكر دون الصوم المضعف عن ذلك . * 

* والأفضل في أيام عشر ذي الحجة الإكثار من التعبد ، لاسيما التكبير والتهليل والتحميد ، فهو أفضل من** الجهاد غير المتعين . * 

* والأفضل في العشر الأخير من رمضان لزوم المسجد فيه والخلوة والاعتكاف دون التصدي لمخالطة الناس والا**شتغال بهم ، حتى إنه أفضل من الإقبال على تعليمهم العلم ، وإقرائهم القرآن ، عند كثير من العلماء . * 

* والأفضل في وقت مرض أخيك المسلم أو موته عيادته ، وحضور جنازته وتشييعه ، وتقديم ذلك على خلوتك وجم**عيتك . * 

* والأفضل في وقت نزول النوازل وأذاة الناس لك أداء واجب الصبر مع خلطتك بهم ، دون الهرب منهم ، فإن الم**ؤمن الذي يخالط الناس ليصبر على أذاهم أفضل من الذي لا يخالطهم ولا يؤذونه . * 

* والأفضل خلطتهم في الخير ، فهي خير من اعتزالهم فيه ، واعتزالهم في الشر ، فهو    *  [ ص: 111 ] *أفضل من خلطتهم فيه ، فإن علم أنه إذا خالطهم أزاله أو قلله فخلطتهم حينئذ أفضل من اعتزالهم . * 

* فالأفضل في كل وقت وحال إيثار مرضاة الله في ذلك الوقت والحال ، والاشتغال بواجب ذلك الوقت ووظيفته و**مقتضاه . * 

* وهؤلاء هم * *أهل التعبد المطلق * *، والأصناف قبلهم أهل التعبد المقيد ، فمتى خرج أحدهم عن النوع الذي تعلق به من العبادة وفارقه ي**رى نفسه كأنه قد نقص وترك عبادته ، فهو يعبد الله على وجه واحد ، وصاحب التعبد المطلق ليس له غرض ف**ي تعبد بعينه يؤثره على غيره ، بل غرضه تتبع مرضاة الله تعالى أين كانت ، فمدار تعبده عليها ، فهو ل**ا يزال متنقلا في منازل العبودية ، كلما رفعت له منزلة عمل على سيره إليها ، واشتغل بها حتى تلوح له** منزلة أخرى ، فهذا دأبه في السير حتى ينتهي سيره ، فإن رأيت العلماء رأيته معهم ، وإن رأيت العباد** رأيته معهم ، وإن رأيت المجاهدين رأيته معهم ، وإن رأيت الذاكرين رأيته معهم ، وإن رأيت المتصدق**ين المحسنين رأيته معهم ، وإن رأيت أرباب الجمعية وعكوف القلب على الله رأيته معهم ، فهذا هو العب**د المطلق ، الذي لم تملكه الرسوم ، ولم تقيده القيود ، ولم يكن عمله على مراد نفسه وما فيه لذتها وراح**تها من العبادات ، بل هو على مراد ربه ، ولو كانت راحة نفسه ولذتها في سواه ، فهذا هو المتحقق ب " * *إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين * *   "* *حقا ، القائم بهما صدقا ، ملبسه ما تهيأ ، ومأكله ما تيسر ، واشتغاله بما أمر الله به في كل وقت بوقته** ، ومجلسه حيث انتهى به المكان ووجده خاليا ، لا تملكه إشارة ، ولا يتعبده قيد ، ولا يستولي عليه رسم* *، حر مجرد ، دائر مع الأمر حيث دار ، يدين بدين الآمر أنى توجهت ركائبه ، ويدور معه حيث استقلت مضارب**ه ، يأنس به كل محق ، ويستوحش منه كل مبطل ، كالغيث حيث وقع نفع ، وكالنخلة لا يسقط ورقها وكلها م**نفعة حتى شوكها ، وهو موضع الغلظة منه على المخالفين لأمر الله ، والغضب إذا انتهكت محارم الله ، فهو** لله وبالله ومع الله ، قد صحب الله بلا خلق ، وصحب الناس بلا نفس ، بل إذا كان مع الله عزل الخلائق عن ا**لبين ، وتخلى عنهم ، وإذا كان مع خلقه عزل نفسه من الوسط وتخلى عنها ، فواها له ! ما أغربه بين الناس ! و**ما أشد وحشته منهم ! وما أعظم أنسه بالله وفرحه به ، وطمأنينته وسكونه إليه ! ! والله المستعان ، وعل**يه التكلان*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

يتبع.....

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t144563/

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام مجموع الفتاوى مجلد 15
**ومن المعلوم أن اللّه خلق في النفوس محبة العلم دون الجهل، ومحبة الصدق دون الكذب،  ومحبة النافع دون الضار، وحيث دخل ضد ذلك فلمعارض من هوي وكبر وحسد ونحو  ذلك، كما أنه في صالح الجسد خلق اللّه فيه محبة الطعام والشراب الملائم له  دون الضار، فإذا اشتهي ما يضره أو كره ما ينفعه فلمرض في الجسد، وكذلك  أيضاً إذا اندفع عن النفس المعارض من الهوى والكبر والحسد وغير ذلك، أحب القلب ما ينفعه من العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، كما أن الجسد إذا اندفع عنه المرض  أحب ما ينفعه من الطعام والشراب، فكل واحد من وجود المقتضي وعدم الدافع  سبب للآخر، وذلك سبب لصلاح حال الإنسان، و ضدهما سبب لضد ذلك، فإذا ضعف  العلم غلب‏ الهوى الإنسان، وإن وجد العلم والهوى وهما المقتضي والدافع  فالحكم للغالب‏.‏

 وإذا كان كذلك فصلاح بني آدم، الإيمان والعمل الصالح،ولا يخرجهم عن ذلك إلا شيئان‏:‏ 

أحدهما‏:‏ الجهل المضاد للعلم، فيكونون ضلالاً‏.‏

 والثاني ‏:‏ إتباع الهوى والشهوة اللذين في النفس، فيكونون غواة مغضوبا عليهم؛ ولهذا قال ‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى‏} ‏[‏النجم‏:‏ 1- 2‏]‏، وقال "عليكم بسنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين من بعدي، تمسكوا بها، وعضوا عليها بالنواجذ‏"‏‏‏.‏

  فوصفهم  بالرشد الذي هو خلاف الغي، وبالهدي الذي هو خلاف الضلال، و بهما يصلح العلم  والعمل جميعاً، ويصير الإنسان عالماً عادلا، لا جاهلا ولا ظالماً‏.

 ‏‏‏ وهم في الصلاح على ضربين‏:‏ 

 تارة يكون  العبد إذا عرف الحق وتبين له اتبعه وعمل به، فهذا هو الذي يدْعَي بالحكمة  وهو الذي يتذكر، وهو الذي يحدث له القرآن ذكراً‏.

 ‏‏‏  والثاني‏:‏أن يكون له من الهوى والمعارض ما يحتاج معه إلى الخوف الذي ينهي  النفس عن الهوى؛ فهذا يدْعَي بالموعظة الحسنة وهذا هو القسم الثاني المذكور  في قوله ‏:‏ ‏{‏أَوْ يَخْشَى‏}‏، وفي قوله‏:‏ ‏{‏لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَّقُونَ‏}‏‏  .

 ‏‏‏وقد قال في السورة في قصة فرعون‏:‏ ‏{‏‏اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى فَقُلْ هَل لَّكَ إِلَى أَن تَزَكَّى وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى}‏‏‏[‏النازعات‏:‏17ـ 19‏]‏، فجمع بين التزكي والهدي والخشية،كما جمع بين العلم والخشية في قوله‏:‏‏{**‏‏إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاء}‏‏‏[‏فاطر‏:‏28‏]‏، وفي قوله‏:‏‏{‏‏وَفِي نُسْخَتِهَا هُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِرَبِّهِمْ يَرْهَبُونَ‏} ‏[‏الأعراف‏:‏154‏]‏،وفي قوله‏:‏‏{‏‏وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُواْ مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ  وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا وَإِذاً لَّآتَيْنَاهُم مِّن لَّدُنَّـا أَجْراً  عَظِيمًا وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُّسْتَقِيمًا}‏‏ ‏[‏النساء‏:‏ 66 ـ 68‏]‏‏.
 ‏‏ 
 وذلك لما  ذكرناه من أن كل واحد من العلم بالحق الذي يتضمنه التذكر، والذكر الذي  يحدثه القرآن، ومن الخشية المانعة من إتباع الهوى سبب لصلاح حال الإنسان،  وهو مستلزم للآخر إذا قوي على ضده، فإذا قوي العلم والتذكر دفع الهوى، وإذا  اندفع الهوى بالخشية أبصر القلب وعلم‏.‏
  وهاتان  هما الطريقة العلمية والعملية، كل منهما إذا صحت تستلزم ما تحتاج إليه من  الأخرى، وصلاح العبد ما يحتاج إليه ويجب عليه منهما جميعاً؛ ولهذا كان  فساده بانتفاء كل منهما‏.

 ‏‏ فإذا انتفي العلم الحق كان ضالا غير مهتد، وإذا انتفي إتباعه كان غاويا مغضوبا عليه‏.
 ‏‏
  ولهذا قال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ‏} ‏[‏الفاتحة‏:‏7‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَى وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى}‏‏ ‏[‏النجم‏:‏ 1 ـ 4‏]‏، وقال في ضد ذلك‏: {‏‏‏ا‏ن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَمَا تَهْوَى الْأَنفُسُ‏} ‏[‏النجم‏:‏ 23‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِّنَ اللَّهِ‏} ‏[‏القصص‏:‏50‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً لَّيُضِلُّونَ بِأَهْوَائِهِم بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ}‏‏‏[‏الأنعام‏:‏119‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا يَضِلُّ وَلَا يَشْقَى}‏‏ ‏[‏طه‏:‏ 123‏]‏،وقال في ضده‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى}‏‏ ‏[‏طه‏:‏124‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏أُوْلَـئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَأُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ  } ‏[‏البقرة‏:‏5‏]‏، وقال في ضده‏:‏ {‏‏إِنَّ الْمُجْرِمِينَ فِي ضَلَالٍ وَسُعُرٍ}‏‏ ‏[‏القمر‏:‏ 47‏]‏، قال ابن عباس‏:‏ تكفل اللّه لمن قرأ القرآن واتبع ما فيه، ألا يضل في الدنيا، ولا يشقي في الآخرة‏.

 ‏‏‏ فهو  سبحانه يجمع بين الهدي والسعادة، وبين الضلال والشقاوة، وبين حسنة الدنيا  والآخرة، وسيئة الدنيا والآخرة، ويقرن بين العلم النافع والعمل الصالح، بين  العلم الطيب والعمل الصالح، كما يقرن بين ضديهما وهو ‏(‏الضلال‏)‏،  و‏(‏الغي‏)‏‏:   إتباع الظن وما تهوي الأنفس‏.‏

  والقرينان متلازمان عند الصحة والسلامة من المعارض، وقد يتخلف أحدهما عن الآخر عند المعارض الراجح‏.
 ‏‏
  فلهذا إذا  كان في مقام الذم والنهي، والاستعاذة، كان الذم والنهي لكل منهما‏:‏ من  الضلال، والغي، من الجهل والظلم، من الضلال والغضب؛ ولأن كلا منهما صار  مكروها مطلوب العدم، لا سيما وهو مستلزم للآخر، وأما في مقام الحمد والطلب  ومنة اللّه فقد يطلب أحدهما، وقد يطلب كل منهما، وقد يحمد أحدهما، وقد يحمد  كل منهما؛ لأن كلا منهما خير مطلوب محمود، وهو سبب لحصول الآخر، لكن كمال  الصلاح يكون بوجودهما جميعاً، وهذا قد يحصل له إذا حصل أحدهما ولم يعارضه  معارض، والداعي للخلق الآمر لهم يسلك بذلك طريق الرفق واللين، فيطلب  أحدهما؛ لأنه مطلوب في نفسه، وهو سبب للآخر، فإن ذلك أرفق من أن يأمر العبد  بهما جميعا، فقد يثقل ذلك عليه، والأمر بناء والنهي هدم، والأمر هو يحصل  العافية بتناول الأدوية، والنهي من باب الحمية، والبناء والعافية تأتي  شيئاً بعد شيء، وأما الهدم فهو أعجل، والحمية أعم، وإن كان قد يحصل فيهما  ترتيب أيضاً فكيف إذا كان كل واحد من الأمرين سبباً وطريقاً إلى حصول  المقصود مع حصول الآخر‏.

 ‏‏‏ فقوله سبحانه‏:‏ ‏{‏‏لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى}‏‏ ‏[‏طه‏:‏ 44‏]‏، وقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏‏لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا}‏‏  ‏[‏طه‏:‏113‏]‏، طلب وجود أحد الأمرين بتبليغ الرسالة،وجاء بصيغة‏:‏ ‏(‏  لعل‏)‏ تسهيلا للأمر ورفقاً وبياناً؛ لأن حصول أحدهما طريق إلى حصول  المقصود، فلا يطلبان جميعاً في الابتـداء؛ ولهذا جاء في الأثر‏:‏ إن من  ثواب الحسنة الحسنة بعدها، وإن من عقوبة السيئة السيئة بعدها ‏.
 ‏‏ لا سيما أصول الحسنات التي تستلزم سائرها، مثل الصدق فإنه أصل الخير، كما في الصحيحين عن ابن مسعود عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال "عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة،ولا يزال الرجل يصدق و يتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند اللّه صديقاً، وإياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى النار، ولا يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند اللّه كذاباً"‏‏‏.
 ‏‏
  ولهذا قال سبحانه‏:‏ ‏{‏‏هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ عَلَى مَن تَنَزَّلُ الشَّيَاطِينُ تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ}‏‏ ‏[‏الشعراء‏:‏221- 222‏]‏، وقال‏:‏ ‏{‏‏وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ يَسْمَعُ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يُصِرُّ مُسْتَكْبِرًا كَأَن لَّمْ يَسْمَعْهَا}‏‏  ‏[‏الجاثية‏:‏ 7- 8‏]‏؛ ولهذا يذكر أن بعض المشائخ أراد أن يؤدب بعض  أصحابه الذين لهم ذنوب كثيرة فقال‏:‏ يا بني، أنا آمرك بخصلة واحدة فاحفظها  لي، ولا آمرك الساعة بغيرها‏:‏ التزم الصدق وإياك والكذب، وتوعده على  الكذب بوعيد شديد، فلما التزم ذلك الصدق دعاه إلى بقية الخير ونهاه عما كان  عليه، فإن الفاجر لا حد له في الكذب‏.*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*اعرف عدوك*

احذر من الشيطان (فإنه عدوك) :


في الحديث : (إن  الشيطان يأتي أحدَكم وهو في صلاته ، فيأخذ شعرةً من دُبُرِه ، فيمدُّها  فيرى أنه قد أحدث ، فلا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتًا، أو يجد ريحًا) . حسن لغيره : أحمد (12236) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعًا وصححه لغيره الألبانيُّ .

- أن الشيطان لا يتوانى عن إضلال الإنسان وإبعاده عن الطريق المستقيم ، وعن تلبيس أمر العبادة عليه ؛ فعن ابن مسعود قال: (إن  الشيطان ليُطِيف بالرجل في صلاته ليقطع عليه صلاته، فإذا أعياه نفخ في  دُبُره، فإذا أحس أحدكم من ذلك شيئًا، فلا ينصرفنَّ حتى يجد ريحًا أو يسمع  صوتًا) . عبدالرزاق في مصنفه 536، والطبراني في المعجم الكبير 9130، وقال الهيثمي 1/:42: رجاله موثَّقون.


• فكن منه على حذر ، فقد ذكر الله - عز وجل - صفات الشيطان في القرآن ، فمنها ما قاله موسى - عليه السلام -: ﴿ قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ ﴾ [القصص: 15] ، وقال - تعالى - لآدم وحواء: ﴿ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ﴾ [الأعراف: 22].

• إذًا فالشيطان عدوٌّ ومضل ومبين  ، مضل معلومة ؛ لأنه يضل الإنسان عن الطريق المستقيم ، أما مبين فهي من  أعجب العجب ؛ لأنه واضح وبيِّن ، ومع ذلك يتبعه كثير من الناس ؛ لذلك أمرنا  الله - سبحانه - وحذَّرنا ليس من اتباع الشيطان ، ولكن من اتباع خُطُواتِ  الشيطان ؛ لأنه يجرُّ المرء ويستزِلُّه خطوة خطوة ، فقد ورد التحذير من ذلك  في أربعةِ مواضع من القرآن :
1- ﴿ يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا وَلَا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ﴾ [البقرة: 
2- ﴿ يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلَا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ﴾ [البقرة: 208].
3- ﴿ وَمِنَ  الْأَنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً وَفَرْشًا كُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ﴾ [الأنعام: 142]
4- ﴿ يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ  وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ  بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ ﴾ [النور: 21]. 
• إذًا الشيطان يدعو إلى كل فحشاء وكل منكر ، ويمكننا أن نجمل ما يدعو إليه في ستة أصناف يندرج تحتها مئات المعاصي والآثام ، وهي :

1- الشرك بالله :

قال - تعالى - على لسان إبليس: ﴿ قَالَ فَبِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لَأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ  ﴾ [الأعراف: 16] ؛ أي : كما أغويتني وأضللتني وأهلكتني لأقعدن لعبادك  الذين خلقتهم من ذرية هذا الذي أبعدتني بسببه ، على الصراط المستقيم ؛ أي :  طريق الحق وسبيل النجاة ، ولأضلنهم عنها لئلا يعبدوك ، ولا يوحِّدوك بسبب  إضلالك إياي .تفسير ابن كثير 2/8.

وفي  حديث سبرة بن أبي فاكه ، قال: سمعتُ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يقول : (إن الشيطان قعَد لابنِ آدمَ بأطرُقِه، فقعد له بطريق الإسلام ،  فقال له: أتُسلِمُ وتَذَرُ دِينك ودِين آبائك ، وآباء أبيك ؟ قال : فعصاه  فأسلم ، ثم قعد له بطريق الهجرة ، فقال : أتُهاجِر وتَذَر أرضك وسماءك ،  وإنما مثل المهاجر كمثل الفرس في الطِّوَل- هو الحبل الطويل، يُشد أحد طرفيه في وتد أو غيره، والطرف الآخر في يد الفرس، ليدور فيه ويرعى ولا يذهب لوجهه؛ قاله في النهاية-  قال : فعصاه فهاجر ، قال : ثم قعَد له بطريق الجهاد ، فقال: هو جهد النفس  والمال، فتقاتل فتقتل، فتنكح المرأة، ويقسم المال ، قال : فعصاه فجاهد)) ،  فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (فمَن فعل ذلك منهم فمات ، كان  حقًّا على الله أن يُدخله الجنة ، أو قُتل كان حقًّا على الله أن يُدخله  الجنة ، وإن غرِق كان حقًّا على الله أن يُدخله الجنة ، أو وَقَصَتْه  دابَّة كان حقًّا على الله أن يُدخله الجنة) . النسائي 3134، وأحمد 15958، وابن أبي شيبة 19329، وصححه الألباني في صحيح الجامع 736.
 
2- البدع :


فإن  المبتدعة أعداء الرسل، وهم الذين غيَّروا دين الله، وأمَروا الناسَ أن  يعبُدوا الله بشرعٍ لم يأتِ به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولم يأذن به  اللهُ - سبحانه وتعالى.

3- الكبائر :

فإن أفلت المرءُ من الشرك والبدع، زيَّن له الشيطانُ الوقوعَ في الكبائر؛ كي يُهلِكه، عياذًا بالله.

4- الصغائر :


شيء  يسير، ومكوث المرء على الصغائر أعظمُ من إتيانه الكبائر، فرُبَّ عبدٍ وقع  في كبيرة كانت هي بداية الهداية، ولكن الصغائر يستهين بها العبد غالبًا،  ومن القطر تدفق الخلجان، ومعظم النار من مستصغر الشرر.

5- التوسع في المباحات :

وهذا  باب عظيم لكل مَن يفطن له؛ لأنه مباحٌ ليس بمحرَّم، فالشيطان يفتح على  العبد هذا الباب حتى يجعله أسيرَ هواه، والتلذذ في المباحات؛ فعن عائشة  أنها سمِعَتْ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول: ((ما من ساعةٍ تمرُّ  بابن آدم لم يكن ذكَر الله فيها بخير إلا خسِر عندها يوم القيامة . الطبراني  في الأوسط 8316، والبيهقي في شعب الإيمان 508 وقال: وفي هذا الإسناد  ضَعْفٌ، غير أن له شواهدَ من حديث معاذ، وصحَّحه الألباني في الصحيحة 2197،  وتراجع عن تصحيحه؛ انظر: السلسلة الضعيفة 10/740-774.


6- الانشغال بالمفضول عن الفاضل :

أكثر  الناس يقع في هذا، ولا يفطن له إلا العلماء، فالأعمال الصالحة درجات، فإن  كان العبد سيعمل عملاً صالحًا ولا بد، وسوس الشيطان له كي ينقله من العمل  الأعلى درجة إلى الأقل حتى يفوِّت عليه الفرصة الأعلى.
فمراد الشيطان من بني آدم أوضحه الله - عز وجل - أوضح بيانٍ في القرآن؛ حيث قال: ﴿ إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ ﴾ [فاطر: 6].

فالشيطان  مرادُه أن يُدخِل الناس النار، فيدعوهم إلى الكفر، فإن أنجا الله العبد من  الكفر، دعاه إلى البدعة، فإن نجا من البدعة ولزم طريق السنة، أوقعه في  الكبائر، فإن نجا من الكبيرة، أوقعه في الصغائر، فإن نجا من الصغائر، شغله  بالمباح الذي لا ثواب فيه ولا عقاب عن الأهم، فإن نجا من هذه، شغله  بالمفضول عن الفاضل، وإن كان المفضول خيرًا أيضًا، لا بد أن يضع أمامه  عَقبة من العقبات.

لذا أوصيك بالعلم ، فمن خلاله تستطيع أن تواجه مكائد الشيطان، فإن من مكائده أن يدعو الإنسان أن يتكلم بغير علم؛ قال الله - تعالى -: ﴿ يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الْأَرْضِ حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا وَلَا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ * إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ ﴾ [البقرة: 168، 169].

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*اليوم بحمد الله أول أيام العشر الأول من ذى الحجة لعام 1436 تقبل الله منا ومنكم*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

*قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله  مجموع الفتاوى مجلد 16 صـــــــ 346
وأيضا مما يبين أن الإنسان قد يخفى عليه كثير من أحوال نفسه فلا يشعر بها   أن كثيرا من الناس يكون في نفسه حب الرياسة كامن لا يشعر به بل إنه مخلص في   عبادته وقد خفيت عليه عيوبه . وكلام الناس في هذا كثير مشهور . ولهذا  سميت  هذه الشهوة الخفية . قال شداد بن أوس : يا بقايا العرب إن أخوف ما  أخاف  عليكم الرياء والشهوة الخفية . قيل لأبي داود السجستاني : ما الشهوة   الخفية؟ قال : حب الرياسة . فهي خفية تخفى على الناس وكثيرا ما تخفى على   صاحبها . بل كذلك حب المال والصورة فإن الإنسان قد يحب ذلك ولا يدري . بل   نفسه ساكنة ما دام ذلك موجودا فإذا فقده ظهر من جزع نفسه وتلفها ما دل على  المحبة المتقدمة . والحب مستلزم للشعور فهذا  شعور من النفس بأمور وجب لها .  والإنسان قد يخفى ذلك عليه من نفسه لا سيما  والشيطان يغطي على الإنسان  أمورا . وذنوبه أيضا تبقى رينا على قلبه قال  تعالى { كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون } { كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ  لمحجوبون } . وفي الترمذي وغيره عن القعقاع بن حكيم عن أبي صالح عن أبي  هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : { إذا أذنب العبد نكتت في  قلبه نكتة سوداء . فإن تاب ونزع واستغفر صقل قلبه وإن زاد زيد فيها حتى  تعلو قلبه . فذلك الران الذي قال الله { كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا  يكسبون } } . قال الترمذي : حديث حسن صحيح . ومنه قوله تعالى { وقالوا  قلوبنا غلف بل لعنهم الله بكفرهم فقليلا ما يؤمنون } . وقال { إن الذين  اتقوا إذا مسهم طائف من الشيطان تذكروا فإذا هم مبصرون  } . فالمتقون إذا  أصابهم هذا الطيف الذي يطيف بقلوبهم يتذكرون ما علموه  قبل ذلك فيزول الطيف  ويبصرون الحق الذي كان معلوما ولكن الطيف يمنعهم عن  رؤيته . قال تعالى {  وإخوانهم يمدونهم في الغي ثم لا يقصرون } . فإخوان* *الشياطين تمدهم الشياطين في غيهم { ثم لا يقصرون  } لا تقصر الشياطين عن  المدد والإمداد ولا الإنس عن الغي . فلا يبصرون مع  ذلك الغي ما هو معلوم  لهم مستقر في فطرهم لكنهم ينسونه . ولهذا كانت  الرسل إنما تأتي بتذكير  الفطرة ما هو معلوم لها وتقويته وإمداده ونفي  المغير للفطرة . فالرسل بعثوا  بتقرير الفطرة وتكميلها لا بتغيير الفطرة  وتحويلها . والكمال يحصل بالفطرة  المكملة بالشرعة المنزلة .*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> *اعرف عدوك*
> 
> احذر من الشيطان (فإنه عدوك) :
> 
> 
> في الحديث : (إن  الشيطان يأتي أحدَكم وهو في صلاته ، فيأخذ شعرةً من دُبُرِه ، فيمدُّها  فيرى أنه قد أحدث ، فلا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتًا، أو يجد ريحًا) . حسن لغيره : أحمد (12236) من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري مرفوعًا وصححه لغيره الألبانيُّ .
> 
> - أن الشيطان لا يتوانى عن إضلال الإنسان وإبعاده عن الطريق المستقيم ، وعن تلبيس أمر العبادة عليه ؛ فعن ابن مسعود قال: (إن  الشيطان ليُطِيف بالرجل في صلاته ليقطع عليه صلاته، فإذا أعياه نفخ في  دُبُره، فإذا أحس أحدكم من ذلك شيئًا، فلا ينصرفنَّ حتى يجد ريحًا أو يسمع  صوتًا) . عبدالرزاق في مصنفه 536، والطبراني في المعجم الكبير 9130، وقال الهيثمي 1/:42: رجاله موثَّقون.
> 
> ...


..............

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

نعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

نعم بارك الله فيك

----------


## طويلب علم مبتدىء

> *تلاعب الشيطان بالمسلم ومكائده وتلبيس فتن الشبهات عليه لتضليله  لشيخ الإسلام ا بن تيمية وابن القيم
> **
> كيف تلاعب الشيطان بالأمة حتى فرقها شيعاً وتلاعب بنا نحن أبناء الصحوة الإسلامية؟
> * 
> *قال الله تعالى إخبارا عن عدوه إبليس : فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم ثم لآتينهم من بين  أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين [  الأعراف: 17 ]
> *
> *قال  العلامة شيخ الإسلام  ابن القيم  رحمه الله  بتصرف ....
>  فى كتابه المتحف  إغاثة اللهفان من مكائد الشيطان 
> 
> ...


دوَّنتَ فأحسنتَ النقل اخانا , فجزاك الله خيرا ولمن رد ..
مما يستفاد به _سواء من المشاركة السابقة المقتبسة _ او غيرها :
فيما ذكرتَه عن "وضع الأمة" وتلاعب الشيطان بنا لمحاولته التفريق والتحريش بين أمتنا .
 ان كلام الامامَين  ابن القيم وابن تيمية _رحمهما الله  -  هو من انجع واحسن ما يستفاد منه , لأنه متشابه جدا مع واقعنا _كأمة_ فقد عايشا _في بلادهم _ ما نعايشه في هذه العصور من تكالب العدو الخارجي وغيره ,سواء ممن شايعه ووافقه من اهل العمالة والنذالة , او من بعض المتمكنين من اهل الإسلام الذين لم يميزوا _جيدا _بين الطرفين , كلهم كانوا موجودين .
فكلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم _رحم الله الجميع _ الاستفادة منه مناسبة تماما ,

 بخاصة في البلاد التي تمكنت منها _منها او اليها _  قوى الاستعمار والشيطان .


اثابكم الله

 في هذا الشهر الفضيل ,نسأل الله سبحانه ان يوحد كلمتنا وان ينصرنا على من عادانا , وان يعلي بفضله كلمتي الحق والدين , انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> دوَّنتَ فأحسنتَ النقل اخانا , فجزاك الله خيرا ولمن رد ..
> مما يستفاد به _سواء من المشاركة السابقة المقتبسة _ او غيرها :
> فيما ذكرتَه عن "وضع الأمة" وتلاعب الشيطان بنا لمحاولته التفريق والتحريش بين أمتنا .
>  ان كلام الامامَين  ابن القيم وابن تيمية _رحمهما الله  -  هو من انجع واحسن ما يستفاد منه , لأنه متشابه جدا مع واقعنا _كأمة_ فقد عايشا _في بلادهم _ ما نعايشه في هذه العصور من تكالب العدو الخارجي وغيره ,سواء ممن شايعه ووافقه من اهل العمالة والنذالة , او من بعض المتمكنين من اهل الإسلام الذين لم يميزوا _جيدا _بين الطرفين , كلهم كانوا موجودين .
> فكلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم _رحم الله الجميع _ الاستفادة منه مناسبة تماما ,
> 
>  بخاصة في البلاد التي تمكنت منها _منها او اليها _  قوى الاستعمار والشيطان .
> 
> 
> ...


أحسنت قولًا

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

> دوَّنتَ فأحسنتَ النقل اخانا , فجزاك الله خيرا ولمن رد ..
> مما يستفاد به _سواء من المشاركة السابقة المقتبسة _ او غيرها :
> فيما ذكرتَه عن "وضع الأمة" وتلاعب الشيطان بنا لمحاولته التفريق والتحريش بين أمتنا .
>  ان كلام الامامَين  ابن القيم وابن تيمية _رحمهما الله  -  هو من انجع واحسن ما يستفاد منه , لأنه متشابه جدا مع واقعنا _كأمة_ فقد عايشا _في بلادهم _ ما نعايشه في هذه العصور من تكالب العدو الخارجي وغيره ,سواء ممن شايعه ووافقه من اهل العمالة والنذالة , او من بعض المتمكنين من اهل الإسلام الذين لم يميزوا _جيدا _بين الطرفين , كلهم كانوا موجودين .
> فكلام ابن تيمية وابن القيم _رحم الله الجميع _ الاستفادة منه مناسبة تماما ,
> 
>  بخاصة في البلاد التي تمكنت منها _منها او اليها _  قوى الاستعمار والشيطان .
> 
> 
> ...


*بارك الله  فيكم اخى الغالى*

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

http://majles.alukah.net/t153302/

----------

